# Rusted out 1967 gto convertible frame



## 4chivos (Jul 23, 2012)

which frames (chassis), from which vehicles and years can i use to replace my rusted out 1967 convertible GTO frame? Will a frame from a 1967 el camino work? tempest,lemans,olds,buick?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need another '64-'67 convertible frame. The '65 Buick Gran Sport hardtop had a fully boxed convt. frame, if you can find one. Not sure if the elky has a boxed frame. But any '64-'67 A body ragtop frame will do.


----------



## 4chivos (Jul 23, 2012)

GEETEEOHGUY,

I cALLED fRANKS pONTIAC AND THEY TOLD ME THAT 1967 WAS THE ONLY YEAR THAT THE FRAME WAS DIFFERENT (LONGER). THAT THE 64,66 WOULD NOT WORK DUE TO THE SPRING BRACKETS BEING CLOSER IN ON THOSE YEARS


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The top rear spring pocket changed in '67 and is a 1 year only item. You can use a previous year frame but need to get the correct rear springs. If I remember right, the bottom of the spring will work with the '67 up axle. As stated, any '67 A body frame will fit.

An El Camino has the same boxed frame as a convert. 

You can also use a standard frame and install a kit that boxes in the frame for convert use. If you go this route, have the frame locked down square and solid before welding, or it will twist like a pretzel from the heat.

Whatever you do, put the replacement on a frame rack and have it squared BEFORE you do any restoration paint. A reputable shop can do that as a bare frame or roller.


----------

